# Mower Grass Non-Stick Pre-Treatment Spary



## Live Oak

Here is a new product I came across. Some of you have asked about treating the underside of your mower decks to prevent or minimize grass build up. Here is a product that addresses this problem. I have never used it but thought I would pass along the info. 

StayClean


----------



## amicks

That's the first I've heard of that brand. It looks good. I have used MO-Deck and I've found it to be as good as advertised.


----------



## Live Oak

I may try something like this or maybe even this product but so far I just remove the deck and pressure wash it. After it drys I shoot it with spray paint to coat any exposed metal.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Now maybe I am doing something difrent, but I almost NEVER get any build up. Only thing I ever get is at the end of the year, there is a little buildup in the corners, but thats it. Is it my grass? or just tha way I mow?


----------



## Chris

Have you spoken with them about sending samples or advertising here, Chiefy? I spoke to MO-DECK in the past and he only wanted free advertising --- HAHA ---

Andy


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Now maybe I am doing something difrent, but I almost NEVER get any build up. Only thing I ever get is at the end of the year, there is a little buildup in the corners, but thats it. Is it my grass? or just tha way I mow? *


do you only cut when its real dry paul? i get lots of buildup... if the grass is at all damp.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Have you spoken with them about sending samples or advertising here, Chiefy? I spoke to MO-DECK in the past and he only wanted free advertising --- HAHA ---
> 
> Andy *


Yeah, I tried these guys too Andy. Got the standard no reply response. I may go back again latter when grass cutting season is here and try them again.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *do you only cut when its real dry paul? i get lots of buildup... if the grass is at all damp. *


Well last year it never stipped raining, so when I got around to mowing, it was like two ft tall and REAL wet. Got clumps.BIG clumps, but no sticking grass. BIGGGGGGGGG clumps though Maybe it's becouse I NEVER clean my decks during the year. Kinda builds up a hard candy shell under there.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well last year it never stipped raining, so when I got around to mowing, it was like two ft tall and REAL wet. Got clumps.BIG clumps, but no sticking grass. BIGGGGGGGGG clumps though Maybe it's becouse I NEVER clean my decks during the year. Kinda builds up a hard candy shell under there.   *



Oh guess it could be all the rocks, and sticks I mow also.   THAT could do it.


----------

